# Crossover help needed



## Veedub (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm thinking of using 2 sets of 18W/8531G00 and D2904/710003 Scanspeak drivers for my car but am not sure of a proper crossover design for these drivers. Has anyone done these in your car yet? Would really appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Probably 1500 Hz and up for this one - D2904/710003 Revelator 1″ Tweeter ScanSpeak Datasheet

Probably 30 Hz up to the low end of the tweeter for this one, see frequency chart - 18W/8531G00 | Scan-Speak


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Most people use active crossovers here because designing an optimum passive crossover in the car has to account for way to many uncontrolled variables unlike in a home environment


----------



## Veedub (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. This is my 1st car and I'm just starting to do up the audio, so could use all the knowledge. I use a cda-9887 hu and have just gotten my hands on a 4 channel mc amp. It gives 100 watts per channel. How do I use an active crossover and 8 drivers with my 4 channel amp? Is it possible? Thanks.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like you are off to a good start with the gear you have. You might consider keeping it simple and using a more traditional 2 way front set.
A pair of Scanspeak mids on channels 1/2 and the tweets on 3/4. The 9887 is capable of active control with that combination. 

With the money saved eliminating the second pair of mids and tweets, you can put it towards another amp and sub. 

Spend time reading up on driver location and proper install methods. If done right, a properly installed/tuned 2 way frontset and sub(s) will sound fantastic. The additional drivers you are considering could complicate the final result.


----------



## Veedub (Sep 25, 2010)

Meaning only 1 set of tweeters and mids are enough to surround even the rear of the car with clear music? Do i need to get just 1 woofer or 1 pair for left and right? Thanks.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, it's only a suggestion. Many feel that the listening experience of rear seat passengers isn't worth the degradation in imaging and staging in the front. Personally, I think you could just install a decent pair of coaxial drivers and use them when you have rear passengers. No need for high dollar drivers, music may be less important as conversation could be primary anyway with all the passengers.

Ultimately it is up to you. Some like the "clublike" atmosphere of music all around. In such a small space we are fortunate as it doesn't take much to fill the cabin. There are more effective ways of doing rear-fill properly. Search this forum and pay particular attention to "werewolf's" input. Recently his screenname I believe is "lycan". He is a genius of audio, although his input is tough at times as it is extremely technical.

There is a processor, JBL's MS-8, that apparently does a helluva job making rear-fill work. Read up on it-it may be the solution for you.


----------



## Veedub (Sep 25, 2010)

Way out of my budget Danman. Your advice is very cool. I'll probably settle for a pair of morel tweeters, scanspeak midrange n a woofer. I'm not very sure about the woofer, though. Do I need to use a pair or only 1? Also, what brand would be advisable for woofer and amp? Thanks.


----------

